# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  سمینار تطبیق پذیری و Governance در SharePoint 2013

## Ghafarnia

با درود

به اطلاع می رساند برای اولین بار، سمیناری با موضوع تطبیق پذیری و Governance در SharePoint 2013 توسط SharePoint Academy برگزار می گردد. 

سخنرانان سمینار: اسماعیل غفارنیا، سامان کلیایی
تاریخ برگزاری: دوشنبه 26 خردادماه 1393
ساعت برگزاری: 08:30 الی 17:30
محل برگزاری: SharePoint Academy

جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر و ثبت نام در این سمینار به سایت http://sharepointacademy.ir مراجعه نمایید. 

با سپاس

----------

